# طلب : ابيكم تفيدوني عن هندسة الطيران



## mohammed alkendi (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب انا على وشك اخلص المرحلة الثانوية .. وناوي ان شاءالله ادخل هندسة الطيران 
ياليت تقولو لي وش اقسام هندسة الطيران و وش افضل الاقسام ووين الجامعات اللي ممكن ادخلها خارج الشرق الاوسط ..
وكم التكاليف وزي كذا .

بانتظار ردودكم .. ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## mohammed alkendi (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ياشباب وين الردود .. المشاهدات (480 ) والردود (0) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يوفقك أخي الفاضل ويحقق لك امنيتك
أقسام هندسة الطيران أربعة:-
1- قسم الدفع
2-قسم الهياكل
3-قسم الديناميكا الهوائية
4-قسم التحكم
أما بالنسبة لأفضلها فهي حسب ميولك العلمية لقسم معين ولكن ان كنت تقصد سوق العمل فقسم المحركات أكثر ما تحتاجه شركات الطيران
وأما اذا كنت تتحدث عن التكنولوجيا والتعمق في العلم والابداع والتفكير ففي قسم التحكم لأنه يشمل التحكم في جميع المركبات الطائرة (الطائرة والصاروخ ومركبة الفضاء)
أما بالنسبة للجامعات خارج الشرق الأوسط فحقيقة لا أعلمها ولكن معظم الجامعات الامريكية بها هندسة طيران وخاصة فلوريدا


----------



## mohammed alkendi (17 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي ما قصرت .. بس ياليت احد الاخوان يفيدني بالنسبة لرسوم الجامعات


----------



## al-sawad (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا اخي ما ادري اذا اتخرت لو لا على الموضوع بالمناسبة انا جديد 
http://theknowledgeworld.com/world-of-aerospace/Canadian-Aerospace-Universities.htm فيها جامعات هندسة الطيران في العالم


----------

